# Snuggy's Family 2008



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

2007 Blog Link:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=19901&forum_id=6

Starting off our new blog with some Snuggy videos:










"What?! I gotta let Penny and Shadow know who runs this place, right?"







Penny and Shadow pics and vids to come later this week!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 3, 2008)

Heehee, I can watch those all night. Haha, "don't pee, Snuggs, don't pee" "Are ya poopin over there?"haha!

Gotta have more Snuggy vids!:biggrin2:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 3, 2008)

Snuggy - bunny diva extraordinaire !

I love Snuggy so much,:bunnyheart and those videos are great Laura - thanks for posting them!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Snuggy - bunny diva extraordinaire !


Hee hee - I like that. I should get her a little cape that says that!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 3, 2008)

Great videos! Did she pee? 

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Great videos! Did she pee?


Of course! TWICE!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 4, 2008)

We're laughing at the trail of poos, but even better is that we ALL talk to them like that!


----------



## lemonaxis (Feb 1, 2008)

Just got round to watching these..lol, they made my morning, had some visiting kids crowded around the computer watching Snuggy antics....:laugh::inlove:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 1, 2008)

Snuggy is so cuuuute! Even more than he is messy.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 5, 2008)

It's been far too long since we have had Snuggy & Friends pictures.onder::waiting::happyrabbit::energizerbunny::stikpoke:weee::shame

Susan


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 5, 2008)

I :heartsSnuggy!


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 7, 2008)

HAHAHA! I love those vids, oh my gosh, your accent is adorable and so is Snuggy . I love when you were saying not to pee hehehe!


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 23, 2008)

Snuggy! You know where the bathroom is don't you? Mind your manners woman! But you did look kinda cute though I must say.





LT


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 28, 2008)

Laura, Snuggs? You guys okay?:? I sure hope so. We miss ya'all!


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 10, 2008)

:waiting:


----------



## Haley (Apr 11, 2008)

I was just thinking of you today, Laura. How are you? How are the bunnies? We miss you!


----------



## polly (Apr 12, 2008)

aw I do love snuggy she is sooo gorgeous more pics??


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jun 20, 2008)

I think we are WAY over due for someSnuggy photos!!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi, All. Sorry I haven't been around much. I'll try to do better!

Snuggy's gotcha day is this week - four years! I love my Snuggs so much. She's da best!

Penny and Shadow are also doing great, and still VERY happily married. 

I'll try and get some photos of the bunnies this week. 

I've been busy fostering dogs and cats this year. I have one foster kitty now, and once he'sadopted, I'm taking a little break. It's been a whirlwind. 

I've managed to lose 53 pounds in the last six months through exercise and diet. I'm running my first 5K next month. I never thought I could actually enjoy exercise, but it's been really great for me. I'm a regular gym rat now! 

Laura


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 22, 2008)

OMG Laura, it's so great to hear from you.

CONGRATULATIONS on the weight loss.

I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of all your babies.

Susan


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 22, 2008)

woo hoo congrats on the weight loss


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks!

Susan, I was just talking about Winston yesterday. We had a big rescue event and our local rabbit rescue was there. They're the ones that asked me to take Winston and Penny last year. I assured them Winston is in the best place a bunny could hope for! Would you mind if I sent them his picture? I'm sure they'd love to add him to their "Happy Tails" section.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 22, 2008)

Laura by all means send Winston's picture to them. You can take any off my blog if you like.

Susan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 22, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS on everything! 

5 K ... running is addicting, it could lead up to 10 k, 1/2 marathon ...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 24, 2008)

Laura! Finally we here from you, I was getting concerned! We miss you 'round here!

I would love a pic of Snuggs too! Along with Penny and Shadow pics! I miss you all so much! Sure we all do!

We love you, Snuggysmom!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 3, 2009)

Laura, where are you? *I really miss you*. 

How's everything with you and the Bunnies?

Susan:big kiss:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 9, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Laura, where are you? *I really miss you*.
> 
> How's everything with you and the Bunnies?
> 
> Susan:big kiss:


:yeahthat:


----------



## cheryl (Jun 23, 2009)

Ohh Laura!...where are you!....please bring Snuggy back to us....you know i love her

I have been thinking about you and Snuggy and just wondering how things are going


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Aug 19, 2009)

Laura, Thumper would like to know where Snuggy is. They used to be so close, went to the same school, even worked at Mcbunalds together. okay, enough with that. Where are you and what have thou done with Snuggy??

Jim
aka Lord Thumper
aka Baby Fwan
aka TumpieRabbit

thebunlife.blogspot.com


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 6, 2010)

Miss you Laura!:hug:

Let us know how you're doing!:wave:


----------

